# Gleaming Kleen - Ferrari F40



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Ferrari F40*- From 1987 to 1989 it held the title as the world's fastest street-legal production car, and during its years of production, was Ferrari's fastest, most powerful, and most expensive car. The car had no traction control, and was one of the few to utilize turbochargers.

Ostensibly, the F40 was conceived as the successor to the 288 GTO and designed to compete with vehicles such as the Porsche 959 and Lamborghini Countach; for Ferrari management, the vehicle was a major statement piece. Over a period of several years prior to the F40's conception, the company's dominance in racing had waned significantly, and even in Formula One, an arena they had once dominated, victories had become sparse. Enzo Ferrari had recently turned 90 years old, and was keenly aware that time was not on his side. He wanted his new sports car to serve as his final statement-maker, a vehicle encompassing the best in track-developed technology and capable of being a showcase for what the Ferrari engineers were capable of creating. The company's upcoming 40th anniversary provided just the right occasion for the car to debut.

As he had predicted it would be, the F40 was the last car to be commissioned by Enzo before his death.

The body was an entirely new design by Pininfarina featuring panels made of kevlar, carbon fiber, and aluminum for strength and low weight. Weight was further minimized through the use of a plastic windshield and windows and no carpets, sound system, or door handles were installed. The first 50 cars produced had sliding Lexan windows, although newer windows that could be rolled down were installed into later cars.The F40's light weight of 1,100 kg (2,425 lb) and high power output of 478 PS (352 kW; 471 hp) at 7000 rpm gave the vehicle tremendous performance potential. Road tests have produced 0-62 mph times as low as 3.8 seconds (while the track only version came in at 3.2 seconds), with 0-99 mph in 7.6 seconds and 0-120 mph in 11 seconds giving the F40 a slight advantage in acceleration over the Porsche 959, its primary competitor at the time.

The F40 was the first road legal production car to break the 200 mph barrier. From its introduction in 1987 until 1989 its only competitors were the Porsche 959 and the 1988 Lamborghini Countach (it was later overtaken by the Lamborghini Diablo), it held the record as the world's fastest production car, with a top speed of 200 mph.

On to the detail

Engine bay




















































Engine bay was cleaned with Autosmart G101 and various brushes and/or wiped down with a microfiber











































Wheels were cleaned with R222 wheel gel and various brushes


















Once wheels were cleaned I then gave the car the usual wash and decontamination stages.




































Few shots of the condition of the paint after the wash stages



























Although I used my Positector 200 to regulerly take paint readings there was alot of high and low points so had to use my better judgement and my experienced eye to ensure no damage happened and that too much paint was not removed. On some panels I was able to achieve 85-90% correction whilst in other area's it was 75-80% as some of the defects found on the car were to deep to safely remove and/or in area's that couldnt be machined heavy so had to stay behind. Whilst there was some random scratches that probably could have been wet sanded out it wasnt worth compromising the level of paint in my opinion for that little bit of gain in correction as it may have resulted in that too much paint was removed to allow future polishing if it was ever needed.

1000's of paint readings were taken throughout the machine polishing stages









I was expecting the paint to be a bit on the soft side but turned out to be quite hard. Most of the correction was carried out using Menz 3.02 and LC pads. There are a lot of challenging areas on the F40 to machine polish and with all the panel edges, corners and tight area's on the car a lot of the machining was done with 4 in pads and a lot of taping up was required to ensure that panel edges were safe from strike through as they are very thin. In some area's a DA was used as it was just safer to use then a rotary.

Few before and after shots during the correction stages (not yet refined)






































































































































































































Alot of area's had to be polished by hand especially in the air ducts as too tight to machine polish. 






















































Inside the doors were badly scratched and I was not expecting much improvement but came up better than I thought they would


















Once all the correction was complete I started work on the Lexan engine cover before starting the refinement stages. This was done with Menz 203s and a 4in polishing pad with the tight area's being cut in by hand

BEFORE









AFTER









Once I finished the engine cover I started on the refining stages and this was done with Menz 106fa

Few shots after paint refined before first coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant was applied































































Once all of the polishing stages were done the smaller details were attended too such as the removal of polishing dust from every crack and crevice, polish residue removed from around badges, exhaust tips polished and sealed, sealing the wheels and dressing the tyres and lastly applying a coat of a Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant to all paintwork. 






















































All arches and exterior trim was dressed with 303 Aerospace









BEFORE









AFTER









Few days later I returned to do the interior and apply another coat of Blackfire Sealant

The interior was given a good vacuum, carbon fiber polished with Werkstat Prime, seats cleaned with APC and all seals feed with Swissvax Seal Feed









End result







































































































































Thanks for taking the time to view the thread:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Great work Jay :thumb:

and he still has plenty more cars to keep you busy 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Great work Jay :thumb:
> 
> and he still has plenty more cars to keep you busy
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Brilliant car, correction, write up & pictures. Another top job done Jay.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmm still my favourite ferrari! Just looks amazing. Top work


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Top car - Top workmanship - Lovley Job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Brilliant car, correction, write up & pictures. Another top job done Jay.





maggi112 said:


> Mmm still my favourite ferrari! Just looks amazing. Top work





AGRE said:


> Top car - Top workmanship - Lovley Job


cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work, the car is still amazing, especially when it looks like this! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really really stunning work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work, the car is still amazing, especially when it looks like this! :thumb:


Thanks Florian


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Fantastic job as always


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic car and work.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

thats sooo nice!! lovely work there, car is stunning only ever seen one in "real life"


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work on a top car :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Astounding detail as always Jay. Thanks for posting.

What polish did you use by hand and how hard did you have to work it? Done by MF applicator?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Exceptional as always chap! Love it! The setting looks very familiar... I'm sure I've seen Jim White do an F50 in a close vicinity? I take it the owner is quite the car buff?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gally said:


> Astounding detail as always Jay. Thanks for posting.
> 
> What polish did you use by hand and how hard did you have to work it? Done by MF applicator?


I used Megs 105 and 205 by hand. Some areas were done with a microfiber applicators and other area's were done with LC hand pads
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/lake-country-light-cut-hand-pad.html


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

JD said:


> Exceptional as always chap! Love it! The setting looks very familiar... *I'm sure I've seen Jim White do an F50 in a close vicinity*? I take it the owner is quite the car buff?


Thanks - certainly different area's and yes owner is into his car's.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

horned yo said:


> really really stunning work.


cheers fella:thumb:



athol said:


> Fantastic job as always


thank you:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic car and work.


thanks:thumb:



fizzle86 said:


> thats sooo nice!! lovely work there, car is stunning only ever seen one in "real life"


Thank you Fizzle,:thumb:



Edward101 said:


> Top work on a top car :thumb:


thanks Edward:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

A truly beautiful car, it must be a real pleasure to work on such a motor.

Awesome job mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Te best Ferrari barr none, great work and attention to detail.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Superb as always :thumb: great photos too. Echo you’re statement about using plenty of tape, those F40’s have so many edges.

Roy.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

That owner has good taste. F40 and a 360 Challenge lurking in the backgorund of one or two pics too.  Two of my all time favourite cars in one garage!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is incredible! What a car and what a turn-around. 

Also what an awesome garage block, if my numbers ever came up I'd want something like that for sure


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow!
The car:argie:
The house :argie:
Your work - Absolutly fantastic.:thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

One of those that you can read over again


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

My all time favourite car... lovely work, very considerate detail on a true icon :thumbs:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Jay, nice work mate.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Jaw dropping work, awesome as ever!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nick3814 said:


> A truly beautiful car, it must be a real pleasure to work on such a motor.
> 
> Awesome job mate, well done :thumb:





Eddy said:


> Te best Ferrari barr none, great work and attention to detail.





Roy said:


> Superb as always :thumb: great photos too. Echo you're statement about using plenty of tape, those F40's have so many edges.
> 
> Roy.





Mini 360 said:


> That owner has good taste. F40 and a 360 Challenge lurking in the backgorund of one or two pics too.  Two of my all time favourite cars in one garage!





Brooklands said:


> Now that is incredible! What a car and what a turn-around.
> 
> Also what an awesome garage block, if my numbers ever came up I'd want something like that for sure





Beancounter said:


> Wow!
> The car:argie:
> The house :argie:
> Your work - Absolutly fantastic.:thumb:
> ...





JD said:


> One of those that you can read over again





n_d_fox said:


> My all time favourite car... lovely work, very considerate detail on a true icon :thumbs:





Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning Jay, nice work mate.





Dan Carter said:


> Jaw dropping work, awesome as ever!


cheers lads:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Jay! Good writeup too buddy.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice work on such an edgey car. Lovely Jay.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work what a car to work on


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Any reason the wheels didn't come off?


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

1st class job jay. never my favourite ferrari never seen one looking as good as this one always thought paint finish dodgey certainly not this one now.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Any reason the wheels didn't come off?


it wasnt needed as wheel inners were accessible - but also its a bit ropey trying to jack the rear of a F40 up to get the rears off with a trolley jack (not worth the risk factor imo). If I had a proper lift then they would have came off if client was willing to pay for the additional hours needed to remove, clean and seal the wheels properly.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Nice work Jay! Good writeup too buddy.





Beau Technique said:


> Very nice work on such an edgey car. Lovely Jay.





gb270 said:


> Great work what a car to work on





Bowler said:


> 1st class job jay. never my favourite ferrari never seen one looking as good as this one always thought paint finish dodgey certainly not this one now.


cheers guys, comments greatly appreciated


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome Jay taking care of a legend like it should be cared for 

Baz


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Simply stunning....the best Ferrari ever produced in my eyes.
Ive got a sneaky feeling i know who owns this car....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work, still a fantastic car after all those years.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Awesome Jay taking care of a legend like it should be cared for
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz, hope you keeping well mate



ben330 said:


> Simply stunning....the best Ferrari ever produced in my eyes.
> Ive got a sneaky feeling i know who owns this car....


thanks , its the best Ferreri ever produced in my eyes also



SimonBash said:


> Very nice work, still a fantastic car after all those years.


thanks Simon


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Top job Jay. Still may favourite modern day Ferrari :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Thanks Baz, hope you keeping well mate


Very well thanks mate hope you are too


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there on by far the coolest car ever made!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work as always mate, on an iconic car :thumb:

Neil


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work! That is a PROPER driving car.... Do I spy a 360 in the last picture?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work certainly looked like it had had a scouring pad over it before you got it.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work. wot a classic


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Stunning work! That is a PROPER driving car.... Do I spy a 360 in the last picture?


If its the guy that owns it who i think it is he is a very wealthy Bath business man who runs a number of bars/clubs/restaurants and a major car enthusiast.
My fiance' used to work for him in a prestige car agency specialising in Ferrari/Maserati. 
His daily run-around is a C63AMG!! - The F40 is one of a few ferraris to his collection.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top job mate. Those rear clam shells are bloody heavy dont you think.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely job on an iconic car, going off the number plate F40 ... could the owner be percussion orientated?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Work Jay , as always :thumb:


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks awesome. Goods turn around. One of my all time fav motors :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice work Jay


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome car !!!!


----------



## stevengeelan (May 10, 2009)

Looks great, good work.

F40 is one of my all time favourite cars. Do you know how often the owner uses it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

nice work! :thumb: I'd say it was fairly hard to polish with all them sharp edges and wee bits here and there. The info at the start was an interesting read as well, top thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Remarkable work Jay :thumb: and more cars to keep you busy too!!

Anthony

www.detailstudio.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cracking work Jay..... again! :thumb:

There's also an owner down this way with a famous moustache that was given an F40 by Ferrari.......


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work Jay.

Looks quite the stable.

Ps thanks for the heads up ref the engine carbon recently, helped a lot.

Matt. Mercury.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mike Hunt said:


> Lovely job on an iconic car, going off the number plate F40 ... could the owner be percussion orientated?


There are LOTS with F40 plates and thats not Nick Masons garage I dont think. :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on a fantastic car. The F40 is my dream car, the one single car I would make sure I bought if my numbers ever came up. Been lucky enough to be a passenger in one and they are even more insane on the inside. I saw quite a few at the ferrari 60th anniversary day at silvertone with F40 numberplates


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a stunning car,top job :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

wookey said:


> Top job Jay. Still may favourite modern day Ferrari :argie:





s3 rav said:


> great work there on by far the coolest car ever made!





Perfection Detailing said:


> Cracking work as always mate, on an iconic car :thumb:
> 
> Neil





-Mat- said:


> Stunning work! That is a PROPER driving car.... Do I spy a 360 in the last picture?





james_death said:


> Great work certainly looked like it had had a scouring pad over it before you got it.





dazzyb said:


> nice work. wot a classic





paddy328 said:


> Top job mate. Those rear clam shells are bloody heavy dont you think.





Mike Hunt said:


> Lovely job on an iconic car, going off the number plate F40 ... could the owner be percussion orientated?





Racer said:


> Top Work Jay , as always :thumb:





tomelmer said:


> That looks awesome. Goods turn around. One of my all time fav motors :thumb:





Invisible Touch said:


> Very nice work Jay





otterolly said:


> awesome car !!!!





stevengeelan said:


> Looks great, good work.
> 
> F40 is one of my all time favourite cars. Do you know how often the owner uses it?





capri kid said:


> nice work! :thumb: I'd say it was fairly hard to polish with all them sharp edges and wee bits here and there. The info at the start was an interesting read as well, top thread





DETAIL said:


> Remarkable work Jay :thumb: and more cars to keep you busy too!!
> 
> Anthony
> 
> ...





Frothey said:


> Cracking work Jay..... again! :thumb:
> 
> There's also an owner down this way with a famous moustache that was given an F40 by Ferrari.......





Matt W said:


> Nice work Jay.
> 
> Looks quite the stable.
> 
> ...





gib786 said:


> Great work on a fantastic car. The F40 is my dream car, the one single car I would make sure I bought if my numbers ever came up. Been lucky enough to be a passenger in one and they are even more insane on the inside. I saw quite a few at the ferrari 60th anniversary day at silvertone with F40 numberplates





mk2jon said:


> What a stunning car,top job :thumb:


cheers lads, comments greatly appreciated as always:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

few more finished shots with car in the sun added


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Cracking pics, any chance of a higher res copy of the first one? Would love to use it as my new background!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow a impressive detail! and loved the history of the car at the start!!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Excellent work and a stunning car - 

My Favorite car ever - Period.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gib786 said:


> Cracking pics, any chance of a higher res copy of the first one? Would love to use it as my new background!


sure what size??



c16rkc said:


> Wow a impressive detail! and loved the history of the car at the start!!


Thanks:thumb:



NickP said:


> Excellent work and a stunning car -
> 
> My Favorite car ever - Period.


thanks - its one of my all time favorite cars too:thumb:


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

The ultimate car in my opinion, I'd take one over any of the modern day supercars.


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

:argie: Top job, you dont see many of those


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

sjj84 said:


> The ultimate car in my opinion, I'd take one over any of the modern day supercars.





ben said:


> :argie: Top job, you dont see many of those





Dan Clark said:


> Amazing!


cheers lads:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car and very goood jod.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

Love love love it


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Jay, looked like the car gets used judging by the road rash on the front....

The ones of these I have had the please of, look stunning when you see the carbon/kevlar weave through the thin paint and it can be very thin....

Difficult to see on a photo but looks great in the flesh.......

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## funfun (Nov 18, 2010)

amazing results :thumb: i m so fund off that ferrari , would love to see on from so far ,owner likes ferrari s ;got some more in the garage (f430)


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

prokopas said:


> Amazing car and very goood jod.





SeanyBean said:


> Love love love it





123quackers said:


> Jay, looked like the car gets used judging by the road rash on the front....
> 
> The ones of these I have had the please of, look stunning when you see the carbon/kevlar weave through the thin paint and it can be very thin....
> 
> ...





funfun said:


> amazing results :thumb: i m so fund off that ferrari , would love to see on from so far ,owner likes ferrari s ;got some more in the garage (f430)


cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Was trying to guess the owner without giving away too much about him....was i warm?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

ben330 said:


> Was trying to guess the owner without giving away too much about him....was i warm?


very cold mate


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That was a joy to read, fantastic work. 

Rob


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

That is beautiful car, great job and what lovely surroundings for the pictures.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. How can a car look so good?! 

Definately one of the best supercars ever made.


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

thank you guy for your wonderful picture and work :doublesho


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

wow, love the car, love the pics and great job done, how ever i admit i am no expert, but when i see what i have seen on here i try to help people and steer them to use the right equipment, so imagine my surprise when showing the neighbours these pics, (i was seeing for the 1st time also) and i see this picture:..........a SPONGE (sorry for swearing)was being used ::::SHOCK!!!!, what made me laugh the most is you are wearing gloves to protect your self from such destructive materials.........lmao

great job matey, again loving the work and pics ;o)


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

rgDetail said:


> That was a joy to read, fantastic work.
> 
> Rob





superdoug said:


> That is beautiful car, great job and what lovely surroundings for the pictures.





MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely stunning. How can a car look so good?!
> 
> Definately one of the best supercars ever made.





le bachelor said:


> thank you guy for your wonderful picture and work :doublesho





Snail said:


> wow, love the car, love the pics and great job done, how ever i admit i am no expert, but when i see what i have seen on here i try to help people and steer them to use the right equipment, so imagine my surprise when showing the neighbours these pics, (i was seeing for the 1st time also) and i see this picture:..........a SPONGE (sorry for swearing)was being used ::::SHOCK!!!!, what made me laugh the most is you are wearing gloves to protect your self from such destructive materials.........lmao
> 
> great job matey, again loving the work and pics ;o)


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

This has to be one of the best supercars ever made. Awesome.


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

Outstanding, a glorious car to behold


----------

